# Moving to Spain, how?



## Lion33 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hello everyone! Im now living in Spain, but my girlfriend is living in Singapore, she wants to move here and to can get the VISA needs a job contract... here is the problem, i tried to help to find a job, but the people who could help me didn't do....
Now we really don't know how to do, we have search on internet so much and didn't find many jobs....
someone could help us? someone who moved here could please tell us how did it? how found job? where found it?
Thank you so much in advance! and nice to meet you all!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Lion33 said:


> Hello everyone! Im now living in Spain, but my girlfriend is living in Singapore, she wants to move here and to can get the VISA needs a job contract... here is the problem, i tried to help to find a job, but the people who could help me didn't do....
> Now we really don't know how to do, we have search on internet so much and didn't find many jobs....
> someone could help us? someone who moved here could please tell us how did it? how found job? where found it?
> Thank you so much in advance! and nice to meet you all!


Hi & Welcome

I presume you have the required permits for work etc? To be honest there are millions of unemployed spaniards, housands, or tens of thouands of unemployed brits and god knows how many unemployed people from other nationalities in Spain.

For every job there are probably hundreds of people looking for work. The reason you dont find many on the internet is because there arent many.

Employers have the pick of the crop for any vacancies and these days, unless you have something special to offer its hard.

My other half has numerous qualifications, degrees and all sorts and a very very strong background in Quality control and management. Unemployed and very depressed.

But.. some people get llucky, so try to keep smiling, speak to everyone, especially spanish, and respond to any advert you see.. good luck!


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

Lion, what's she educated in? This could help determine whether there's an easy way to find a job or not. If she works in any of the following industries, it'll be easier for her to get a visa: 
https://www.redtrabaja.es/es/portal...rtura/CatalogoOcupacionesDificilCobertura.pdf

If not, it's going to be really tough for her to get here. 

Best of luck!


----------



## Lion33 (Jan 16, 2011)

she works for tv, have studied media >_<


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

Lion33 said:


> she works for tv, have studied media >_<


Where in Spain are you?


----------



## Lion33 (Jan 16, 2011)

im searching work for her in catalonia, in tarragona or barcelona >_<


----------



## Lion33 (Jan 16, 2011)

well i live in tarragona, so would be so good could find work here, even if is not in tv, its ok, we dont mind, but we see its hard so in if we find in barcelona would be ok too, she just want to come here with me as soon as possible.
she can speak english and chinese, so some work as in translation or something like that, tourism or teaching.... i don't know


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

What nationality is she? Marry her ?? However, that wont guarantee her work!

Jo xxx


----------



## Lion33 (Jan 16, 2011)

she is singaporean, yea we were thinking about marry so she can be here, but she dont have the legal papers to can live here, so she cant marry me? thats why she needs the job, so she can ask for the visa and come here.
is is true that if you pay a lawyer can make a contract to her?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lion33 said:


> she is singaporean, yea we were thinking about marry so she can be here, but she dont have the legal papers to can live here, so she cant marry me? thats why she needs the job, so she can ask for the visa and come here.
> is is true that if you pay a lawyer can make a contract to her?


what nationality are you?

if you are Spanish or an EU citizen it might help get her here if you marry


but as Jojo said - it won't get her work


----------



## Lion33 (Jan 16, 2011)

im spanish, well we want her get job just to can come here, its ok if she can be here and take time to have work, we just want be together, isnt harder to marry?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I dont know much about visas but I think whast she needs to do is to find an employer who woul be prepared to pay to sponsor her for a work visa, which means that they are unable to fill the vacancy with someone who is already in Spain - since times are hard in Spain (as I'm sure you know) that isnt going to be easy. The other way of getting a visa would be as a visitor/holiday or if you marry and then she can come over as your wife - I think??! What you need to do is to contact the Spanish embassy and ask, they should explain the details??

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

Jo makes a good point. Get in touch with the Spanish embassy in Singapore and ask 
(Embajada de España en Singapur) I think it might be a bit easier if YOU contact them, possibly showing that you're the one bringing her instead of her looking for a way to get here. 

If you decide to marry for papers (and I don't suggest it), please do know that they will interview you and your spouse separately. They're looking to detect precisely these "paper" marriages. I had a Spanish friend who legitimately married a Columbian woman and had a really hard time getting their marriage legally recognized by Spain. 

Good luck.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I was assuming that as she was your girlfriend and you both want her to come here to be together that it wouldnt simply be a "paper" marriage??!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Lion33 (Jan 16, 2011)

of course wounldnt be a paper marriage, but im 20 and she is 22 and i live with my mum, and well we are lesbians, im not so sure about how to tell this to my mom, thats why, we wanted first try by searching work, which is giving us a hard time searching.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

Lion33 said:


> of course wounldnt be a paper marriage, but im 20 and she is 22 and i live with my mum, and well we are lesbians, im not so sure about how to tell this to my mom, thats why, we wanted first try by searching work, which is giving us a hard time searching.....


It'll be an expensive way, but she could come as a student. That's about the only way I can see her legally getting into Spain. Again, good luck.


----------

